# 2nd Report from Europe



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Following my prior thread titled, 1st Report from Europe, here are some photos and captions of our travels moving on to Nymphenburg Palace in Munich then onto Fussen and the nearby King Ludwig II castles of Hohenschwangau and Neuschwansein with a view of Alpsee from the window of Hohenschwangau as well as onto Innsburck. A separate thread will be posted for travels beyond Innsbruck. To get things rolling, here is a shot of the ED E93 parked at Nymphenburg Palace in Munich.

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b358/dalejay/munich.jpg[/IMG]"][/URL]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*And here is a view inside the entrance to Nymphenburg Palace*

Nymphenburg Palace was the winter home of King Ludwig the II where he lived as a child in Munich.

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b358/dalejay/n1014480003_30010189_4034.jpg[/IMG]"][/URL]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*The room in Nymphenburg Palace where King Ludwig II was born*

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b358/dalejay/n1014480003_30010187_4237.jpg[/IMG]"][/URL]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*And heading on to Fussen and the nearby Summer home castles of King Ludwig II*

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b358/dalejay/n1014480003_30010156_3519.jpg[/IMG]"][/URL]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*Hohenschwangau where Ludwig lived as a child*

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b358/dalejay/n1014480003_30010159_4547.jpg[/IMG]"][/URL]


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Thanks. Keep those pics coming!


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*Hohenschwangau*

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b358/dalejay/n1014480003_30010142_8523.jpg[/IMG]"][/URL]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*The kids awaiting the Hohenschwangau Tour*

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b358/dalejay/n1014480003_30010146_2991.jpg[/IMG]"][/URL]

Actually, that is awaiting the Neuschwanstein tour.


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*Neuschwanstein from Mary's Bridge*

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b358/dalejay/n1014480003_30010150_2010.jpg[/IMG]"][/URL]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*And a more unique shot of Neuschwanstein*

Photo by daughter.

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b358/dalejay/n1014480003_30010149_1745.jpg[/IMG]"][/URL]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*Looking to Mary's Bridge from Neuschwanstein*

Our tour guide allowed us to take photos from the windows of Neuschwanstein despite the no photo policy inside the castle.

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b358/dalejay/n1014480003_30010147_4243.jpg[/IMG]"][/URL]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*And a shot from the window of Hohenschwangau*

Looking toward the Alpsee from the room used as the library. Wagner was a frequent guest of King Ludwig II and would have looked out at this view as he composed. The piano he played on is still in the castle.

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b358/dalejay/11870024.jpg[/IMG]"][/URL]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*Dinner at Hotel Mueller in the Shadow of Neuschwanstein*

Having stayed at Hotel Mueller for New Year's Eve on a prior ED, it was a memorable time spent enjoying the staff's hospitality again for a memorable meal. Photos of various of the courses to follow. From the window you can see nearby Castle Neuschwanstein.

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b358/dalejay/66420005.jpg[/IMG]"][/URL]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*The pate'*

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b358/dalejay/n1014480003_30010162_5289.jpg[/IMG]"][/URL]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*The duck appetizer*

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b358/dalejay/n1014480003_30010163_5524.jpg[/IMG]"][/URL]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*The main course - veal with "dumplings"*

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b358/dalejay/n1014480003_30010164_5767.jpg[/IMG]"][/URL]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*and the after dinner cheese plate*

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b358/dalejay/n1014480003_30010165_6009.jpg[/IMG]"][/URL]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*and a parting shot from Neuschwanstein from Mary's Bridge*

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b358/dalejay/n1014480003_30010151_2260.jpg[/IMG]"][/URL]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*A stop at the gift shop next to Hotel Mueller*

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b358/dalejay/n1014480003_30010153_2753.jpg[/IMG]"][/URL]


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

*On to Innsbruck*

A view from the top of the ski jump overlooking Innsbruck - site of two Winter Olympics.

http://i23.photobucket.com/albums/b358/dalejay/n1014480003_30010173_9806.jpg[/IMG]"][/URL]


----------

